# ReachAll bucket



## RoyalTree (Jan 22, 2008)

I was looking at maybee purchasing a bucket truck with a 65 foot ReachAll but have been able to find very little info on this unit. I was hoping that you guys could bless me with some of your experience about this unit. Also as to where I could find parts and such if needed. 

Thanks


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 22, 2008)

The guy that works on my two hi-rangers told me to stay away from reachall buckets. When I ask why he said they may be the worst unit out there for several reasons but he did not enlighten me farther. I got mixed up and told a guy a lift-all was not a good unit and I thought he was going to punch me. Lift-all are excellent lifts I am told.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 23, 2008)

There is a post somewhere about it. I think you have to be real carefull to set it up as it might tip over. It might not be the same thing you are talking about but that is what I heard. I think after the boom is up at max the main thingy goes up and makes to much leverage for the outriggers.
Personally, I like those little tow behind units.I used one (rental) on a job not to long ago. It ran off batteries and was easy positioned. You don't need to have it hooked to a truck to use it as the outriggers were quite satisfactory. I liked it better than a bucket truck because there were no fenders in my way. Another good attribute is that you can't run it into a low bridge and don't have to take the long way to the job.
I don't have a lot of experiance with lifts but I do clip in to it and put my helmet on. One time I used one of those platform lifts with 4 wheel drive. I was just hired for the day and told the guy if he wanted his machine to be in one piece at the end he would have to operate it. Really, I get confused with all those buttons and the first time something starts beeping at me I freak. At one point a little limb got hung up in the jib mechanics and this guy walks out there to mess with it. All he had for ppe was a pack of marlboros and a real cynical attitude. With him at the controls we crushed a 5' dbh sumac in the back of rowhomes. I had to get out of there when he started drive this thing over logs when we were up there, he was also getting close to a drop off. If I had to just climb the whole tree it would have been two days. I dropped the trunk after six hours. When we started he said to just cut and he would hold. After a few of those I introduced him to a lowering line and some pulleys and started swinging weight off of 5 inch dia ailanthus. we both felt better, so did the ground crew. It was a 65 foot lift.
Not to get off topic; I think bucket trucks have some alternatives these days. Depending on your situation one of these alternatives might be better than a bucket truck. I would not spend 25 to 30 on a truck that needs whatever a trucks needs each year plus the maintainence of the actuall lift part of it. Given what you can do with a tow behind( they make some bigger ones) it seems like a better choice.


----------



## RoyalTree (Jan 23, 2008)

Does anybody know who makes/made these units? Out of business? since when? Having a very hard time finding info on reach-all at all. I know its not the ideal truck but the price sure is right...


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 23, 2008)

RoyalTree said:


> Does anybody know who makes/made these units? Out of business? since when? Having a very hard time finding info on reach-all at all. I know its not the ideal truck but the price sure is right...



I remembered my old buddy Chub in Ft. Worth had one of those for a short time and I called him out of curiosity. He told me the company reach all inc. went out of business in 1995 or 1996. They were actually owned by Minnesota Power Inc. and built in Duluth. Some of you Minnesota guys may know more about this. As for as price he said there is no right price for them. If someone gave you one it would just be a liability. He told me Schmidy's Machinery has some they want to get rid of so I'm sure Schmidy won't talk too bad about them. Word is the scattered claims of parts available for these is just a fairytale according to Virgil (Chub) Zatarain.


----------



## motor (Jan 24, 2008)

Bought by Altec Hi-line division. Most parts are still available.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 24, 2008)

motor said:


> Bought by Altec Hi-line division. Most parts are still available.



Altec says "some assets" of reachall were acquired by Altec Hi-line division when reachall went belly up in 1995. Said they didn't buy reachall, it was gone and a part of history by the time Altec got involved in buying some assets which once were owned by reachall. Since Altec does not manufacture parts for reachall units I can't see where parts are very available for something that has been gone for 13 years.


----------



## RoyalTree (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks to all those that have responded so far, this being my first bucket truck I have alot of questions/concerns.

How much of the parts are specific to a particular unit and how much is (for lack of a better word) generic? It doesnt matter how good the unit is working right now or how cheap it is if in one month a part brakes and I cant replace it.

I got my large chip truck and chipper last year so now its time to expand on my toys and hopefully income.


----------



## motor (Jan 25, 2008)

mckeetree said:


> Altec says "some assets" of reachall were acquired by Altec Hi-line division when reachall went belly up in 1995. Said they didn't buy reachall, it was gone and a part of history by the time Altec got involved in buying some assets which once were owned by reachall. Since Altec does not manufacture parts for reachall units I can't see where parts are very available for something that has been gone for 13 years.



True, but most parts are available. If you had a catastrophic failure ie; major boom damage, or major weldment damage you'd be sol. But most consumable parts can be purchased from National Utility, a division or sister co. of Altec. I'll try to dig up thier number today.

Also most seal kits, roller chain, bearings, sprokets, ect. should be able to be procured locally. Places like Motion Industry, MSC, or any other bearing or industrial supply place should be able to match up other parts. Just make sure they're equal to the parts your replacing. I've seen alot of people mistake regular 60 roller chain for 60H (heavy duty) for example.

Good Luck, Higgins


----------



## elmnut (Jan 25, 2008)

Keep looking, sounds like a headache!


----------



## Jay O Smith (Sep 16, 2015)

RoyalTree said:


> I was looking at maybee purchasing a bucket truck with a 65 foot ReachAll but have been able to find very little info on this unit. I was hoping that you guys could bless me with some of your experience about this unit. Also as to where I could find parts and such if needed.
> 
> Thanks


I have a HD5065 Reachall. It was purchased by Memphis Airport Authority in 1974 making it a one owner. Now I have owned it for 11 years, and I really do like it. It is a pain when I search for parts, but it is worth it to me. Today I am searching for a seal kit for one of the outriggers. My original manual with diagrams and the old list of pat numbers (401 & 402) shows the cylinder to be 2 inch and the cylinder to be 5 inch by 24 inch. While I like my Bucket Truck, you may know the best place to find the cylinder kit.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Sep 16, 2015)

That's a 7 year old thread.


----------



## Axmeaquestion (Sep 16, 2015)

He only had his truck 4 years when this was posted


----------



## Fearless Phil (May 2, 2016)

Jay O Smith said:


> I have a HD5065 Reachall. It was purchased by Memphis Airport Authority in 1974 making it a one owner. Now I have owned it for 11 years, and I really do like it. It is a pain when I search for parts, but it is worth it to me. Today I am searching for a seal kit for one of the outriggers. My original manual with diagrams and the old list of pat numbers (401 & 402) shows the cylinder to be 2 inch and the cylinder to be 5 inch by 24 inch. While I like my Bucket Truck, you may know the best place to find the cylinder kit.


Hey Jay, I have a HD-5050 and it didn't come with a manual. It's a 1995. I have a major hydraulic leak at the top of the turret. (where the 2 main line hoses run through to under the deck). I'm looking for a schematic or a diagram to help the guys working on my truck so they know what they're dealing with before we go and pull the whole boom and turret off. Can you help me?


----------

